# Comments?



## Gologit (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like this. Anybody need a faller? I don't think I'd use him.


----------



## slowp (Mar 4, 2014)

He's wearing PPE, isn't he? So he must be all right.


----------



## EricNY (Mar 4, 2014)

Good lord....

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 4, 2014)

Dafuq was that...?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 4, 2014)

if the timber don't get him them pills will.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

He is certainly more skilled than I but I believe I have him beat in the exercise of good judgment area. Ron

Where's he from? The conventional faces make me think EC.


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 4, 2014)

Where is the fire?


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 4, 2014)

he got 'em on the ground quickly but dangerously. No place for a guy like that on a crew. Too dangerous to be around.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 4, 2014)

Del_ said:


> What is an arborist video doing in the Forestry and Logging forum?



Thanks for the kick in the nuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp (Mar 4, 2014)

rwoods said:


> He is certainly more skilled than I but I believe I have him beat in the exercise of good judgment area. Ron
> 
> Where's he from? The conventional faces make me think EC.


 

They sounded German to me.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 4, 2014)

His face shield was up. He is clearly unsafe and amateurish


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 4, 2014)

He's actually about 2/3rds as fast as Bitzer.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to work some guys like that on a cattle processing crew. They were all cranked up with nowhere to go. they would either burn out fast, get arrested, or quit and steal from you within a few days. Meth is a rough drug


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 4, 2014)

Um, nice timber, I guess, or it could have been...


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 5, 2014)

Germany or Austria. That was pretty entertaining. Got a good chuckle.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 5, 2014)

Polar opposite of all those European videos where they spend fifteen minutes poking and stroking the GOL bore cuts in 12" stems.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 5, 2014)

A regular einstein we've got here...his friend operating the camera is pretty ballsy, or just plain ignert based on where he's standing to get the killer angles (npi)...


----------



## bitzer (Mar 6, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> He's actually about 2/3rds as fast as Bitzer.


Yeah he still hasn't perfected back barring all the face cuts-amateur.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 6, 2014)

BLITZKRIEG!

Kind of a breath of fresh air like was pointed out - no boring! 

This looks like a joke to me. He probably saw some videos on YouTube and thought he would try his hand at speed falling. Either that or he is hopped up. They both knew what they were doing and if not well, the problem will take care of itself.


----------



## paccity (Mar 6, 2014)

no comment.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2014)

paccity said:


> no comment.


 I don't believe that. I'll bet you had _lots_ of comments when you watched that idiot. Can you imagine having a guy like that show up to work and then seeing a display of lunacy like that? That's a bullbuck's nightmare.
I was really hoping that he was on drugs 'cause I'd hate to think that anybody in their right mind would do the things he did.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 6, 2014)

Y'all are clearly overreacting! He's just using the 'East-German-Get-Crushed-By-A-Tree-Technique'.

Judgmental pricks!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Y'all are clearly overreacting! He's just using the 'East-German-Get-Crushed-By-A-Tree-Technique'.
> 
> Judgmental pricks!



I knew there was a name for that particular cutting style...just couldn't think of it. Thanks Nate.


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2014)

He'd be OK if he had that face thingie in the proper position. He'd be safer. 

He reminds me of a guy on our tree planting crew who would occasionally disappear into the brush and come out a wild man. One day he was planting trees in circles.


----------



## jasper89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a try-out tape for "Axe Men"


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 6, 2014)

jasper89 said:


> Looks like a try-out tape for "Axe Men"


I wasn't aware anything actually got cut down on Axe Men


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 6, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> He's actually about 2/3rds as fast as Bitzer.



And 1/100th as safe.....



Gologit said:


> I don't believe that. I'll bet you had _lots_ of comments when you watched that idiot. Can you imagine having a guy like that show up to work and then seeing a display of lunacy like that? That's a bullbuck's nightmare.
> *I was really hoping that he was on drugs* 'cause I'd hate to think that anybody in their right mind would do the things he did.



He is....or at least has been. That's a speeder. No doubt in my mind....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I wasn't aware anything actually got cut down on Axe Men



well they must sometime ,i loaned one of the cutters on the show a saw last week so he could get some trees down


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> well they must sometime ,i loaned one of the cutters on the show a saw last week so he could get some trees down



Will the Mastermind Worksaws sticker be on camera?opcorn:


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of the stars are going to be at an outdoor show in the big city of Elma, Warshington this weekend, if we don't warsh away.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 6, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Will the Mastermind Worksaws sticker be on camera?opcorn:


I do not think they are filming right now ,just working like regular people


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> And 1/100th as safe.....
> 
> 
> 
> He is....or at least has been. That's a speeder. No doubt in my mind....


 

That makes sense and knowing what you do for a living I'd take your word for it. Speed must short-circuit the common sense part of the brain.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 6, 2014)

Meth, at least, physically shrinks the brain. Also part of the reason its so hard to get off it, can't think clear anymore, unless your on it, so you do more to stay focused, and shrink the brain more... very vicious cycle. Not to mention the first taste is literally the best one, after that its never quite the same. Of course the dumby's on it don't realize they aren't doing very good on it... 

No I've never done it, had plenty of chances, just not my bag, Ma's a drug counselor, works at the Local Res, with 12 year old heroin addicts and is still trying to get my jack ass brother off the stuff...


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 6, 2014)

drugs are bad


----------



## paccity (Mar 6, 2014)

mmkay.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 6, 2014)

haha i was gonna put that last part but figured noone would get the reference


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Probably drugs.............or perhaps all the lead based paint I handled in the USCG.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2014)

You guys read about the third graders busted for smoking weed in the elementary school bathroom? It was on the news yesterday.
http://mugshotssantacruz.com/


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 6, 2014)

2dogs said:


> You guys read about the third graders busted for smoking weed in the elementary school bathroom? It was on the news yesterday.
> http://mugshotssantacruz.com/


That was just a big misunderstanding. . . The weed was to give them the munchies so they could stomach the cafeteria food.


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 7, 2014)

2dogs said:


> You guys read about the third graders busted for smoking weed in the elementary school bathroom? It was on the news yesterday.
> http://mugshotssantacruz.com/


Not sure which one you are referring to 2Dogs, but the other engineer I was working with before I retired wife is a teacher at a grade school in Tacoma, Wa. They caught kids in the restroom toking up. One was in the second grade. This was in the Clover Park School Dist.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think I even knew what weed was at that age! It's the dang internet, there should be an age limit


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 8, 2014)

Man I'd like to know that guys heart rate.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 9, 2014)

I saw a lot of stuff like that in new zealand. In the south island there's quite a bit of crystal meth usage in the smaller crews, there isn't much regulation. Very different story on the bigger crews. I don't consider myself a slouch, but some of those guys would do 4 or 5 trees to my one. I felt like I was going in slow motion watching them. Kinda different to this guy at the same time though, he's just amped. Some of the guys I watched working in NZ were really in the zone. Not a wasted breath or movement, absolutely nailing it. They usually got in trouble coming down off whatever combination of things they were taking, or mixing them with alcohol and other drugs after work. Wasn't unusual for someone not to turn up because he was in jail the next day. Most memorable day for me was turning up to work one day and one of the guys accidentally cut his own nipple off with some lopping shears. Man I felt that! He just laughed, and flicked the cut off nipple at another guy on the crew who picked it up and flicked it at another guy who caught it and licked it. He wrapped some gaffa tape round his chest and racked up about 3 and a half times my tally that day, don't think he even felt it.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 10, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I saw a lot of stuff like that in new zealand. In the south island there's quite a bit of crystal meth usage in the smaller crews, there isn't much regulation. Very different story on the bigger crews. I don't consider myself a slouch, but some of those guys would do 4 or 5 trees to my one. I felt like I was going in slow motion watching them. Kinda different to this guy at the same time though, he's just amped. Some of the guys I watched working in NZ were really in the zone. Not a wasted breath or movement, absolutely nailing it. They usually got in trouble coming down off whatever combination of things they were taking, or mixing them with alcohol and other drugs after work. Wasn't unusual for someone not to turn up because he was in jail the next day. Most memorable day for me was turning up to work one day and one of the guys accidentally cut his own nipple off with some lopping shears. Man I felt that! He just laughed, and flicked the cut off nipple at another guy on the crew who picked it up and flicked it at another guy who caught it and licked it. He wrapped some gaffa tape round his chest and racked up about 3 and a half times my tally that day, don't think he even felt it.



And that's exactly what makes those junkies dangerous. They don't feel anything.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Mar 14, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I saw a lot of stuff like that in new zealand. In the south island there's quite a bit of crystal meth usage in the smaller crews, there isn't much regulation. Very different story on the bigger crews. I don't consider myself a slouch, but some of those guys would do 4 or 5 trees to my one. I felt like I was going in slow motion watching them. Kinda different to this guy at the same time though, he's just amped. Some of the guys I watched working in NZ were really in the zone. Not a wasted breath or movement, absolutely nailing it. They usually got in trouble coming down off whatever combination of things they were taking, or mixing them with alcohol and other drugs after work. Wasn't unusual for someone not to turn up because he was in jail the next day. Most memorable day for me was turning up to work one day and one of the guys accidentally cut his own nipple off with some lopping shears. Man I felt that! He just laughed, and flicked the cut off nipple at another guy on the crew who picked it up and flicked it at another guy who caught it and licked it. He wrapped some gaffa tape round his chest and racked up about 3 and a half times my tally that day, don't think he even felt it.




Woodlot cowboys..

Was that in a thinning or logging outfit?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 15, 2014)

That particular incident was on a small mixed crew doing thinning and pruning. I've seen the same kinda hijinks on falling crews though, but you're right it's only on the smaller cowboy crews this stuff seems rampant and more the norm than the exception. The bigger outfits are pretty much above board and have all the stuff the smaller guys don't; heavy equipment, safety meetings, documented work processes, insurance etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it feels a bit like a stunt just for the camera. The one who's filming it said something like "it's impossible to cut down this area in 5 minutes"
-I can do it, the duracell-logger said, wanna bet?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well obviously, he was using a ported and MM'd saw and was using it to it's full potential.

That's what it's all about right............speed?


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 13, 2014)

After watching that video I finally understand the advantage of that sideways balance on those huskies.

In fact I could tell just from the first few cuts that there was perfect sideways balance going on there. 





Mr. HE


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 17, 2014)

C'mon. There's such a fine line between genius and insanity some of you can't tell the difference.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 17, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> C'mon. There's such a fine line between genius and insanity some of you can't tell the difference.


TruDat.....TruDat.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 18, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> C'mon. There's such a fine line between genius and insanity some of you can't tell the difference.




Sometimes there is no line, the genius is insane. I've known people who were geniuses and they were one step into a psych ward.



Mr. HE


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 18, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> I've known people who were geniuses and they were one step into a psych ward.


 That covers just about everyone I know who spends significant time on the side of a hill putting wood on the ground. Bless'em all.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 30, 2014)

Hilarious vid! What he lacked in finesse he made up for in speed. He did steal my drop kick though. Im sure Golickit would have a heart attack if he tied that. Im sure I would too!
John


----------



## Samlock (Apr 30, 2014)

They sound Austrian to me.

I don't know what's going on, but Curly has it coming. There's another video of him topping a Spruce without wearing a helmet or an eye protection.  Good thing is he won't have to spend euros to get his hair trimmed. 

All I care is, whenever he gets hit, I won't be anywhere near.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm thinking he's too dumb to be scared. Granted dude can climb a tree like a squirrel, but he does some really stupid **** with his flip line, like letting it get low on the knees and then not hanging onto it as he spins around the tree... its a good way to do a back flip.


----------



## IcePick (May 1, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> I'm thinking he's too dumb to be scared. Granted dude can climb a tree like a squirrel, but he does some really stupid **** with his flip line, like letting it get low on the knees and then not hanging onto it as he spins around the tree... its a good way to do a back flip.



Yeah I agree, I've actually seen a guy go upside down that way. I just will never understand guys climbing without a hardhat either. Macho ******** I guess, but it makes them look like amateurs. Take pride in how you present yourself on the job man!


----------



## KiwiBro (May 4, 2014)

IcePick said:


> Yeah I agree, I've actually seen a guy go upside down that way. I just will never understand guys climbing without a hardhat either. Macho ******** I guess, but it makes them look like amateurs. Take pride in how you present yourself on the job man!


Nah mate. Take pride in how the wood you put on the ground looks and getting to the end of the job without wrecking too much gear or spending too much time in A&E. This ain't a fashion parade.


----------



## cwebefree (May 5, 2014)

All that and only one tape?


----------



## KiwiBro (May 5, 2014)

cwebefree said:


> All that and only one tape?


Health and safety have abducted him and are undertaking various experiments. Already, they've managed to add another 10 pages to their safety manuals and 15 clauses into health and safety regs. The first jobs they want to be safe are their own.


----------



## cwebefree (May 5, 2014)

Yep, just like the real world, it's all fun and dandy until you've got to slash & buck.
Such an opportunity for three taping.
For me, I'm too easily confused to run more than three.
ANd that's a fluster.


----------



## SliverPicker (May 7, 2014)

I'd hire him. Hourly only.....


----------



## wyk (May 9, 2014)

That thing does sound and act ported, uh? He's using what looks to be a 16" bar in pine and spruce. He does get way crazy. However, the first 30 seconds of that vid is how fast we put them down on plantations in England and Ireland. ~12-16" thins are just pow pow pow. Limbs are too small to come down and hurt you, and the trees are too tight for one to fall back onto you and often have to be cut several at a time before they start falling. The wide angle likely makes them look further apart than they are. Lots of guys like to use the back bar in small wood simply to keep the chips off of them.


----------



## cwebefree (May 9, 2014)

I use the top just so I don't have to go around.
But I do come around, first, so I can clear the trippers.
He ain't got those.


----------



## Rudedog (May 9, 2014)

It reminded me of a "reality TV" challenge. I need to Hash Tag this and tweet it to everybody. Whatever that means.


----------



## KiwiBro (May 9, 2014)

SliverPicker said:


> I'd hire him. Hourly only.....


same, but pay cash in a brown paper bag left in a pre disclosed location. No phone records no paper trail. Job instructions via carrier pigeon once a week.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 9, 2014)

Well if it were around here I'd say meth is involved... might get your brown paper bag raided by the drug enforcement guys lol


----------



## wyk (May 10, 2014)

OlympicYJ said:


> Well if it were around here I'd say meth is involved... might get your brown paper bag raided by the drug enforcement guys lol



I haven't seen meth or cocaine about in forestry. Most folks here use weed... some use a LOT of it. I think that guy there is likely on some sort of codein with ceffein or psudo in it(assuming he isn't simply trying to win a bet or sumfin silly). I have used some of that stuff when I was injured, and it kills the pain and gives you energy - especially if you mix it with alcohol or coffee. Dangerous stuff to work on. Good stuff otherwise 

The main reason Europe hasn't had the meth problem the states has is because allergy medication is far more expensive. The states made huge on line orders of non drowsy allergy tablets more difficult for anyone aside from pharmacies to help curb the meth problem. At one point a 1,000 pill bottle of non drowsy generic stuff was affordable and shipped to your door. Europe never had such a thing. The largest packet you could buy was always 24 tablets or so, and never was cheap in quantity.


----------



## SliverPicker (May 16, 2014)

What evidence do you have that the guy in the video is taking anything? You are very specific about which drugs he is taking so you must have evidence to support your assertion. No?


----------



## RandyMac (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2014)

Okay...we've gone from a slopping back cut to a slanted back cut? I wouldn't hire that kid to cut weeds.


----------



## Samlock (May 17, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>



I'd like to have a shot of whatever he is on, please.

Doesn't improve your cutting skills, but makes you incredibly lucky.


----------



## axeman73 (May 19, 2014)

a don't this while on crack and speed video logging and drugs don't mix


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2014)

axeman73 said:


> a don't this while on crack and speed video logging and drugs don't mix



Obviously.


----------



## Samlock (May 22, 2014)

Talking about accelerators.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2014)

Gifu is totally the name of an old norse rune for gift...


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 22, 2014)

Sam what are they advertising there?


----------



## Samlock (May 23, 2014)

OlympicYJ said:


> Sam what are they advertising there?



Candy. Extra strong pastilles called "Sisu". They used to be mighty popular back in days. I reckon because they effectively disguised the smell of alcohol. The old school guys always had a pack within reach.


----------

